# Trunk, Rubber Trim



## Mike_V (Mar 10, 2006)

Had the rubber trim between the lower and upper rear trunk panels replaced because it was sucked in enough to no longer be visible or isolate the panels from one another. Now, the new trim is sucked in even more than the original. It’s almost completely gone and the two panels are rubbing enough for me to worry about the paint chipping.

Has anyone else had this problem, is there a long-term fix?


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

Can you post a picture of the problem?


----------



## Mike-Omologato-G. (May 13, 2006)

*.*

I have it, too, and that is why my trunk leaks.
I also saw 2 more like it at Texas Goat-Meets, and they noted the same result - if you pop the trunk fully after a spray wash, or a hard rain, the leaks pour out of the 2 corners of the front part (near the rear) of the trunklid.
It pours out of the little black plugs, nearest to where the trunklid and the bumper connect when closed, on the outer parts.

One guy said they replaced his little rubber trim 3 times.

This trim is directly between the point of the arrowhead on the trunklid, and the lower trunklid with the 6.0, and other lettering.
Open trunk after a heavy rain if your strip is receded, and see the water drip out - must be fully open trunk, as the collected water needs to run down inside the panels in the trunklid, and then soak into, and run through the fabric liner at the 2 black plastic screws nearest the outer parts of the inner trunklid.

Hope that helped.


----------



## flyer469 (May 19, 2006)

Mine has been like that from day one! Have not noticed any water leak in the trunk...I tried to fix it myself but it sucked it self back in....uhmmm,,next oil change will hvae the dealer fix it,,


----------



## Mike_V (Mar 10, 2006)

Thanks for the replies.

So, no known fix I guess. I'm going to talk to the service department and see if they can come up with a solution. If not, I'm contacting Pontiac. I don't have a leak right now, but there's no way that's not going to leak eventually.


----------

